# Best Frame to build a beach cruiser?



## PD Monkey (Nov 29, 2022)

I want to build a cool beach cruiser. I was thinking S-2 wheels, block tires, 3-speed w/coaster brakes, stingray bars and a comfy seat. For cruising San Diego boardwalks. What are the best frames to start with? I have seen them built with Typhoons, Corvettes, Racers, Etc. I really don't know the differences in all the models. I like bikes with some personality to them as compared to a standard store bought bike. And I think it would be a fun project to build it.

I just bought a '62 Fleet but I am starting to like it kind of as it is. It is nothing special but I get comments on it every time I ride it.

Thanks!


----------



## phantom (Nov 29, 2022)

I like cantilever frames. Either a Balloon or MW. Some prefer a straight bar. S2's will fit em all.


----------



## PD Monkey (Nov 29, 2022)

Will S-2s fit the fenders too? I am not a fan of straight bars on a cruiser. My hands get tired, I prefer taller bars. That is why I was thinking Stingray bars. I have been riding my Fleet that last few weeks and my hands/wrists get tired/sore after 10+ miles. I clearly need have more beer stops


----------



## Lonestar (Nov 29, 2022)

PD Monkey said:


> Will S-2s fit the fenders too? I am not a fan of straight bars on a cruiser. My hands get tired, I prefer taller bars. That is why I was thinking Stingray bars. I have been riding my Fleet that last few weeks and my hands/wrists get tired/sore after 10+ miles. I clearly need have more beer stops



I think @phantom meant Straight Bar frames...like an old Panther...


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 29, 2022)

I like the prewar/postwar Schwinn DX frame for a basic beach cruiser.
Personal preference, just like the look of that frame.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Nov 29, 2022)

_I think a early post war 1946-1950 with a springer front end, long spring seat, lucky 7 seat post turned backwards and set low, rolling on s2’s with a 26x2.35 tire are the smoothest rides out there! The early post war frames are a bit wider allowing for the larger tire. _


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Nov 29, 2022)

when I got back into the hobby I wanted to build a fenderless bike from a frame and fork. so I looked for a cool frame and fork with paint and condition I liked, not a specific year or frame style. found a 48 DX with original paint and scallops and added all my extra Schwinn parts and a Brooks seat. then I was corrupted by the CABE and added all the parts it came with originally, even put a New Departure skiptooth hub in a perfectly good already built wheel with a Musselman hub .


----------



## PD Monkey (Nov 29, 2022)

Those are beautiful bikes. I would hate to ride them at the beach, lean against walls, drop in the sand, occasionally be overserved and run into a scrub. 
That is why I want to build something that is not perfect but has a soul.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 29, 2022)

PD Monkey said:


> Will S-2s fit the fenders too? I am not a fan of straight bars on a cruiser. My hands get tired, I prefer taller bars. That is why I was thinking Stingray bars. I have been riding my Fleet that last few weeks and my hands/wrists get tired/sore after 10+ miles. I clearly need have more beer stops



Phantom was referring to a straightbar frame, not handlebars!


----------



## PD Monkey (Nov 29, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> I think @phantom meant Straight Bar frames...like an old Panther...



Thanks, that make since. It shows how new I am at this.
 I'm reading and learning everyday......


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Nov 29, 2022)

Well I guess that perfect is a personal perspective! Mine are far from show room perfect but in my mind have perfect heart and soul! Lmao


----------



## Lonestar (Nov 29, 2022)

PD Monkey said:


> Thanks, that make since. It shows how new I am at this.
> I'm reading and learning everyday......



No sweat! We all start at the beginning!
Have fun with your project beach cruiser 🙂


----------



## Rivnut (Nov 29, 2022)

3 speed with coaster brakes? What rear hub would that be?


----------



## phantom (Nov 29, 2022)

Rivnut said:


> 3 speed with coaster brakes? What rear hub would that be?



On a build probably a Shimano Nexus or Sturmey-Archer


----------



## Greg Kozak (Nov 29, 2022)

SHIMANO NEXUS Internal Geared Hub Coaster Brake 3-speed | SHIMANO BIKE-EU
					

With a reliable, internal 3-speed mechanism, the SHIMANO NEXUS SG-3C41 hub has an integral coaster brake.




					bike.shimano.com


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Nov 29, 2022)

Rivnut said:


> 3 speed with coaster brakes? What rear hub would that be?



I had a 3 speed coaster brake Stingray with a stick shift many moons ago though I have never heard of a 26" wheel with one.  have no idea what the hub was but as I recall everything was Schwinn Approved.


----------



## J-wagon (Nov 29, 2022)

The Nexus 3 speed coaster comes with grip shifter. Here it is on my 26er Silverking 1936 klunker.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Nov 30, 2022)

PD Monkey said:


> I want to build a cool beach cruiser. I was thinking S-2 wheels, block tires, 3-speed w/coaster brakes, stingray bars and a comfy seat. For cruising San Diego boardwalks. What are the best frames to start with? I have seen them built with Typhoons, Corvettes, Racers, Etc. I really don't know the differences in all the models. I like bikes with some personality to them as compared to a standard store bought bike. And I think it would be a fun project to build it.
> 
> I just bought a '62 Fleet but I am starting to like it kind of as it is. It is nothing special but I get comments on it every time I ride it.
> 
> Thanks!




I have a 1979 black Spitfire frame if that may be something you may be interested in?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 30, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> I had a 3 speed coaster brake Stingray with a stick shift many moons ago though I have never heard of a 26" wheel with one.  have no idea what the hub was but as I recall everything was Schwinn Approved.



It would have been a Sturmey Archer 3 speed coaster, same hub used on the 26 inch, the shifter would also work just need longer cable.


----------



## PD Monkey (Nov 30, 2022)

I ordered some parts for my Fleet and while at it, I picked up a 2 speed kickback hub and 3 speed SA hub. Next I will have to learn to build wheels so I can put the 3-speed hub on it. Well, not really "next" as I don't have a frame or starting point for my build yet. But I am collecting parts and the 3 speed is the plan. I will probably put the kickback on my Fleet. I do like riding it but the single tall gear is tough in boardwalk traffic.


----------



## PD Monkey (Nov 30, 2022)

@Xlobsterman where are you located? I am leaning towards something in the metallic blue because that was what I had as a kid, but I am also open minded.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Nov 30, 2022)

PD Monkey said:


> @Xlobsterman where are you located? I am leaning towards something in the metallic blue because that was what I had as a kid, but I am also open minded.




I am on the East Coast, and I am willing to ship. I do have 2 Cruiser style frames I have been thinking about selling? One is the 79 Black Spitfire, and the other is an 84 Cruiser 5 frame in red. Out of the 2, the red is in better condition, but it is one of the frames made by Murray for Schwinn, and is actually the last year the Cruiser bikes were built in the USA.

I can get some pics of both if you may be interested? But I don't have a Blue frame.

Here is a pic of the red one before I parted it out.


----------



## PD Monkey (Nov 30, 2022)

Thanks but I am looking for something a little older. I am thinking in the 60's


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 30, 2022)

.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 30, 2022)

Here's mine--built from the remains of a '50 Phantom


----------



## phantom (Nov 30, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Here's mine--built from the remains of a '50 Phantom
> 
> View attachment 1742726



Similar to the one I just put together.


----------



## BFGforme (Nov 30, 2022)

Hey man, I’m in Oceanside and might have something for you! Hit me up sometime!


----------



## ozzie (Nov 30, 2022)

My favorite frame for a beach cruiser are the later Cleveland welding Roadmaster frames.

Long top tube and laid back seat mast make for a roomy comfortable ride. They are also very strong and readily available in the form of the reproduction Luxury Liner frame. There’s a couple on ebay now. You can search for a 50’s or 60’s built frame but will pay more.

I built the bike below using a reproduction Luxury Liner frame (USA made), forged Schwinn fork with front brake mount, Electra ape hanger bars and a bargain 7 speed wheel set. It is quite light since it runs alloy rims and is missing all the accessories.

I love the Schwinn straight bar and cantilever frames too and have one of each but being 6’2 I find them a little cramped compared to the Roadmasters.


----------



## J-wagon (Nov 30, 2022)

If interested feel free to pm, I have this 1948 Schwinn DX project frame, straight, no damage, raw metal paint stripped, missing badge.


----------



## PD Monkey (Dec 1, 2022)

BFGforme said:


> Hey man, I’m in Oceanside and might have something for you! Hit me up sometime!



Do you have a bunch of stuff for sale on Craigslist?


----------



## Thee (Dec 1, 2022)

PD Monkey said:


> I want to build a cool beach cruiser. I was thinking S-2 wheels, block tires, 3-speed w/coaster brakes, stingray bars and a comfy seat. For cruising San Diego boardwalks. What are the best frames to start with? I have seen them built with Typhoons, Corvettes, Racers, Etc. I really don't know the differences in all the models. I like bikes with some personality to them as compared to a standard store bought bike. And I think it would be a fun project to build it.
> 
> I just bought a '62 Fleet but I am starting to like it kind of as it is. It is nothing special but I get comments on it every time I ride it.
> 
> Thanks!



Personality is the way to go!! I don’t normally like to draw attention , but my bikes sure do 


Get Funky 😆


----------



## phantom (Dec 1, 2022)

I must say, that's unusual.


----------



## PD Monkey (Dec 1, 2022)

@Thee I like that one! What is the chain hanging from the left side?


----------



## Lonestar (Dec 1, 2022)

phantom said:


> I must say, that's unusual.



Consider the owner... 😆 

JK Deebo! ( @Thee )


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Dec 1, 2022)

PD Monkey said:


> @Thee I like that one! What is the chain hanging from the left side?



Look’s like a wheel driven siren to me. Similar to this one


----------



## Thee (Dec 1, 2022)

PD Monkey said:


> @Thee I like that one! What is the chain hanging from the left side?



It’s a siren for pulling over inebriated riders down at the SD board walk before they scrub into the shrubs hahahaha🤣🤣😆


----------



## Thee (Dec 1, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> Consider the owner... 😆
> 
> JK Deebo! ( @Thee )



I resemble that remark 😆😂 @Lonestar 😎


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 1, 2022)

Not me


----------



## Thee (Dec 1, 2022)

The best frame for a cruiser is a cruiser frame ‘79 imo or an ‘80 for fenders, go moto for high bars


----------



## Thee (Dec 1, 2022)

BFGforme said:


> Not me



Especially you hahaha 🍻🍺🚨🚨🚔


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 1, 2022)

Like asking a bunch of alcoholics what the best beer is...


----------



## Thee (Dec 1, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Like asking a bunch of alcoholics what the best beer is...



Nearbeer? Hahahaha 😂


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Dec 1, 2022)

Thee said:


> The best frame for a cruiser is a cruiser frame ‘79 imo or an ‘80 for fenders, go moto for high bars View attachment 1743073



Dig the redskins and Snow White tribute bikes! 🤣


----------



## Thee (Dec 1, 2022)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> Dig the redskins and Snow White tribute bikes! 🤣



Long live the redskins r.i.p. 🪦 , someone said they were 9’rs & raiders ? 


Chargers ? Hahahaha ⚡️⚡️⚡️


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Dec 1, 2022)

PD Monkey said:


> I want to build a cool beach cruiser. I was thinking S-2 wheels, block tires, 3-speed w/coaster brakes, stingray bars and a comfy seat. For cruising San Diego boardwalks. What are the best frames to start with? I have seen them built with Typhoons, Corvettes, Racers, Etc. I really don't know the differences in all the models. I like bikes with some personality to them as compared to a standard store bought bike. And I think it would be a fun project to build it.
> 
> I just bought a '62 Fleet but I am starting to like it kind of as it is. It is nothing special but I get comments on it every time I ride it.
> 
> Thanks!



I just picked up a twin bar Rollfast frame for CHEAP with some head tube damage that needs repair, but their are lots of cool frames to build off of... Personal preference is all your own... Good luck...


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Dec 1, 2022)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> _I think a early post war 1946-1950 with a springer front end, long spring seat, lucky 7 seat post turned backwards and set low, rolling on s2’s with a 26x2.35 tire are the smoothest rides out there! The early post war frames are a bit wider allowing for the larger tire. _
> 
> View attachment 1742022
> 
> View attachment 1742023



Are those the Fat Frank 26x2.35" tires on your Phantom? LOVE they way they look on here.. May have to add a set to my 1956 B.f. Goodrich Black Phantom when i get further along with the build....  RideOn... SkidMark....


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Dec 1, 2022)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Are those the Fat Frank 26x2.35" tires on your Phantom? LOVE they way they look on here.. May have to add a set to my 1956 B.f. Goodrich Black Phantom when i get further along with the build....  RideOn... SkidMark....



Yes they are fat franks on there…only catch is you can’t use a front fender with the built in train light


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Dec 1, 2022)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> Well I guess that perfect is a personal perspective! Mine are far from show room perfect but in my mind have perfect heart and soul! Lmao
> 
> View attachment 1742029
> 
> View attachment 1742030



Nice patina on your Crusiers PC.... I like mine in the ROUGH too...


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Dec 1, 2022)

J-wagon said:


> If interested feel free to pm, I have this 1948 Schwinn DX project frame, straight, no damage, raw metal paint stripped, missing badge.
> View attachment 1742853



Nice frame.. What are looking to get out of it? RideOn...


----------



## Drosentreter (Dec 1, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Like asking a bunch of alcoholics what the best beer is...



Whatever’s free!🤣. At least that’s what I’ve heard. I’m only 18 ya know🤣


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Dec 1, 2022)

PD Monkey said:


> @Thee I like that one! What is the chain hanging from the left side?



That's the pull chain for the siren.... IT'S LOUD MAN......


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Dec 1, 2022)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Nice patina on your Crusiers PC.... I like mine in the ROUGH too...



In my opinion the patina bikes are the best! No two are alike, build em to please me, and are ment to be ridin not hidden! 
 If you are building up the bfg bike I highly recommend a morrow rear hub in combo with the fat franks! Ride all day coast half way! Lmao


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Dec 1, 2022)

razinhellcustomz said:


> I just picked up a twin bar Rollfast frame for CHEAP with some head tube damage that needs repair, but their are lots of cool frames to build off of... Personal preference is all your own... Good luck...



Let’s see some photos of the rollfast and bfg! Just picked up a 1937 Princeton (aka rollfast) my self!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Dec 1, 2022)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> Let’s see some photos of the rollfast and bfg! Just picked up a 1937 Princeton (aka rollfast) my self!
> 
> View attachment 1743240
> 
> View attachment 1743241



Send me your phone number and i'll text you some pix as i don't know how to post them on here.. Thanks..


----------



## Axman88 (Dec 2, 2022)

ozzie said:


> My favorite frame for a beach cruiser are the later Cleveland welding Roadmaster frames.
> 
> Long top tube and laid back seat mast make for a roomy comfortable ride. They are also very strong and readily available in the form of the reproduction Luxury Liner frame. There’s a couple on ebay now. You can search for a 50’s or 60’s built frame but will pay more.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the tip.  As a fellow "long legger", over 6', with a blossoming interest in vintage and classic bikes, I'm interested in knowing which, makes / models will have the best potential for riding comfort for me. 

Accordingly I have noted, from reading about it here on the forum, that there was something called a "Kingsize" frame that was offered by Schwinn, I believe this was only in their Heavy-Duti and American models, and only for certain model years.  I guess these were both middleweights throughout their production, and were both cantilever frame designs.  Good to know about, but I'd prefer to find an older style frame
https://bikehistory.org/bikes/heavyduti/ 
https://bikehistory.org/bikes/american/

Per your suggestion, I looked on Ebay, but I could only find Roadmaster straight bar frames of these designs:

This type doesn't look like a straight bar to me.




This type looks more like your bike, but my uneducated eyes are having a hard time discerning the important details on your fully built bike.  Are the dropouts on the later style rear facing like this?



How does one differentiate the "later" from the "earlier" CW frame, and besides the raked seat tube angle, what advantages does the later style offer over the earlier?  Maybe you can point me to a specific Ebay ad?

Do you have any other suggestions of make/model of balloon tire frame that would be more likely to give me the larger frame I desire?  

Thanks again!


----------



## ozzie (Dec 2, 2022)

Axman88 said:


> Thanks for the tip.  As a fellow "long legger", over 6', with a blossoming interest in vintage and classic bikes, I'm interested in knowing which, makes / models will have the best potential for riding comfort for me.
> 
> Accordingly I have noted, from reading about it here on the forum, that there was something called a "Kingsize" frame that was offered by Schwinn, I believe this was only in their Heavy-Duti and American models, and only for certain model years.  I guess these were both middleweights throughout their production, and were both cantilever frame designs.  Good to know about, but I'd prefer to find an older style frame
> https://bikehistory.org/bikes/heavyduti/
> ...



Hi. The black one is the same frame as mine and although it is a reproduction frame built in 1998, it was based on the earlier cwc frames with rear facing dropouts. I can attest these are a very well made frame.

Please keep in mind the only issue is the reproduction frame uses an odd size head set not readily available that works with a 1” OD fork. What I did is fit commercially available sleeves which fit into the head tube and then used a head set (also readily available) with 30mm cups. The cups fit snugly in the sleeves.

These are the sleeves I mentioned which available in the USA @ $16.95 per set. I can send you a link. The head sets are also inexpensive.






Alternatively you could probably find a complete luxury liner bike for around $700. They are beautiful, but heavy.

If you want to build up a frame, there is a member I know of who had one at a decent price.


In the photo above you can see the sleeve.

I used a Schwinn fork, most likely from a Corvette which has the mounting bosses for a front brake. I ride around town where there are lots of cars and traffic and a front brake is a necessity. Plus with 7 gears this thing is fast.


----------



## Lone Tree (Dec 3, 2022)

PD Monkey said:


> I want to build a cool beach cruiser. I was thinking S-2 wheels, block tires, 3-speed w/coaster brakes, stingray bars and a comfy seat. For cruising San Diego boardwalks. What are the best frames to start with? I have seen them built with Typhoons, Corvettes, Racers, Etc. I really don't know the differences in all the models. I like bikes with some personality to them as compared to a standard store bought bike. And I think it would be a fun project to build it.
> 
> I just bought a '62 Fleet but I am starting to like it kind of as it is. It is nothing special but I get comments on it every time I ride it.
> 
> Thanks!



I agree with a post-war DX. This thing is so comfy yet snappy handling. Works great on boardwalks or dirt roads.


----------



## Thee (Dec 3, 2022)

razinhellcustomz said:


> That's the pull chain for the siren.... IT'S LOUD MAN......



It is ! the neighbors all look ? wtf is that ? Lmao @BFGforme freaked everyone on the boardwalk in SD on a ride this summer with his !! hahahaha


----------



## Axman88 (Dec 4, 2022)

ozzie said:


> Hi. The black one is the same frame as mine and although it is a reproduction frame built in 1998, it was based on the earlier cwc frames with rear facing dropouts. I can attest these are a very well made frame.
> 
> If you want to build up a frame, there is a member I know of who had one at a decent price.



Thanks Ozzie, for the info about the reprod. Roadmaster Luxury Liner frame.

My interest is more along the lines of putting together a list of makes and models that would be most likely to have a larger frame.  I'm more interested in complete bikes, but would buy a frame if it was priced right.  I'm not sure I can afford CABE prices, and the folks I'm likely to be dealing with in the rest of the world perhaps won't have much old bike expertise, so I figure I should do my research. 

Something you said was a little confusing.  In your first post you said, ...
_"My favorite frame for a beach cruiser are the later Cleveland welding Roadmaster frames."
_But, in your more recent post you say your bike, ... 
_"is a reproduction frame built in 1998, ... it was based on the earlier cwc frames."_

So, I was thinking you were saying that there were an earlier and a later style of CWC, straight bar frames, and the reproduction is based on the one that was better for a large rider?

I was wondering if this picture that says it's of a 1940 Roadmaster, is the earlier style?



And perhaps this picture saying it's a 1950, branded Western Flyer, is the later style?



Or perhaps those are both early and this one, which wasn't dated but is a picture of a bike fitted with a 1/2" pitch chain, is later style?   Maybe the style changed in 1953, when CWC moved Roadmaster production to Little Rock?



This last picture came from a site that folks interested in Roadmaster serial numbers, might find interesting.








						Cleveland Welding Company Serial Numbers
					

Note, please use this address only for notifying me, the webmaster about information in th... powered by Peatix : More than a ticket.



					cleveland-welding-company-serial-numbers641.peatix.com
				




I think these are all great looking bikes.  I wonder how those articulated forks, with what looks like a pivot at the base of the head, ride like, though, and if they hold up well?


----------

